# Kudro dog



## TheBigKahuna (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey there,

I need some help...

My golden is a little over a year and every since he turned a year he's seriously turned into kudro.

He bites me, hard sometimes, and doesn't respond to no or anything. I still have him in a cage at night bc I don't trust him yet and the only time it seems that he is good is only when he knows he going in his cage.

I'm staying at my moms right now and she has an older rat terrier that isn't dog friendly, so Kahuna stays on the patio a lot. I try to take him to the dog park and long walks as much as I can. Is he biting me so much bc he's mad?

I just don't know what to do!! Help please!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

do you take him for half hour or more walk every day


----------



## TheBigKahuna (Apr 2, 2009)

I try....but I am currently working two jobs and am closing on a house in 2 weeks, so I've been working a lot the last few months to save money.

My mom takes care of him most of the time and takes him on 3 walks a day and he plays on the patio for most of the day. When I move I'm planning on letting him have free range of the house. I just don't know what his deal is the last couple months, I say "No" and he snaps his mouth in response. He never attacked me like this when he was a puppy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lots of exercise and a good basic obedience class will do wonders. The obedience class will do MUCH more than teach your dog to sit and stay. It will teach him that you are in control. Another plus is that the classes are lots of fun and your dog will get some much needed socialization to boot. Best of luck to you.


----------



## TheBigKahuna (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you. I did the puppy kindergarden class with him at petsmart when he was 3 months to 5 months. I'm hoping this aggression is due to the fact that I'm not with him consistantly and my mom is currently his main care giver.

Do you think hiring a personal trainer to come to the house would be better?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't think what you are experiencing is aggression. It is most likely the result of having an under exercised dog who hasn't had the proper training. Obedience classes can do wonders. Exercise can also make a huge difference, whether it's going for walks, a chance to run off leash in a safe area, or throwing a ball for him.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Puppy classes are not the same as basic training classes.

A professional can help you with the behavior. From your brief comments, I would lean towards this is inappropriate play. Stop the punishment immediately. Punishment can increase frustration and aggression. Find a training class that uses positive reinforcement and attend at least once a week. This will help you learn how to interact with your puppy and teach him how to appropriately get attention from you. It sounds like he knows how to get attention now...but not in a way you want!

Private lessons or group classes could help with the behavior if it is indeed play. If he is conflicted about resources, in home training could be a good option. 

Here is a paper on how to choose an animal behavior professional:
http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/behavior professionals.pdf


----------

